# Marker 37 to Baffin?



## FlatsMcGee (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone fished between Marker 37 and Baffin recently? What are the conditions like? Any fish being caught? Thanks


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Fished Monday*

Great trip , 20 trout to 29 1/2 (released) 7 reds 1 oversize , lots of dinks & rats ,water nice "post Dolly"


----------



## FlatsMcGee (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks...That's great news. Where were yall, around Nighthawk? What were they hitting?


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*King Ranch shoreline*

And worked our way down tide gauge . Took son & 2 grandsons 7 & 5 ...Croaker (needed all help I could get)


----------



## FlatsMcGee (Jul 31, 2008)

I appreciate it TroutMan. The King Ranch coast line is a favorite of mine. I am heading that way this afternoon. Will report back Monday.


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Fish the intracoastal, laguna shores, boat hole, krs, really its been on fire everywhere. Piggies and bone super spook jrs.


----------



## FlatsMcGee (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks- I will be sure to try them all out. What are the water conditions looking like? Any good tells recently...birds, tails, slicks?


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Good clean water. Fish deep grass bed/lines with bait and up shallow with a grass and sand mixture. Mullet in the area always are a plus. Moving water helps too.


----------



## Islander05 (Dec 12, 2004)

*redfish*

I was down there earlier this week. If you like to catch redfish, go to Nine Mile Hole. There are so many aggressive reds in there right now, it's not even funny. We were catching reds like it was going out of style. Some on small topwaters and plastics, but the majority came on live piggies.

Good luck!


----------



## FlatsMcGee (Jul 31, 2008)

*Great weekend...*

south of Bird Island Basin. Trout and Redfish all over the spoil islands. Caught about 15 smaller redfish between 18" to 21". A teammate of mine pulled in a nice 28.5" trout. And two flounder on soft plastice, 18" and 20.5".


----------



## Ruzz (Jul 30, 2008)

*ULM - King Ranch Shoreline*

I was out there this past weekend Aug. 2.
Lots of SeaWeed... LOTS and Lots.
I got 6 trout, drifting that area.

We also hooked on some large fish, but they never made it in the boat.


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

Two questions for you guys:

1) how far south of Bird Is Basin until you get to King Ranch shoreline?
2) At the Tide Guage bar is there any danger of rocks?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

grass, grass and more grass

Schools are burned hard, tough to find


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Man the flats were a ghost town today. Not even a lazy mullet. Burned realllyyy hard.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*duke / rocks*

Always danger rocks in Baffin !!!!!!!!! If you stay in fairly close you should be just fine fishing the grass line


----------



## JimSA (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree on 9 mile hole. We fished there this Saturday-Sunday and caught 18 keeper trout. There is alot of grass in the water it seems, but water is nice and green.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

jimscribner said:


> I agree on 9 mile hole. We fished there this Saturday-Sunday and caught 18 keeper trout. There is alot of grass in the water it seems, but water is nice and green.


Wasn't it loaded up with IFA guys?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I would think so. IFA and FLW. We would have loved to go down there but thats just farther than we wanted to run.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

*9 Mile Hole*



Hal01 said:


> Wasn't it loaded up with IFA guys?


It wasn't too bad. It was well worth the run from BIB. We fished down there on Saturday and had pretty good luck sightcasting to reds. The boats that were down there that were drifting were respectful of the area we were wading.


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Gentlemen-

if running south out of Corpus down the channel, when you get close to Baffin to the right is that Compuerta Pass..? Ive looked at it but not sure if I can follow the shoreline and run threw those cabins. Anyone know if that is what the call the "pass" and I'm not risking my transom / rock contact?

appreciate any insight on how to get o the tide guage bar and compuerta pass.....
J-


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, right before you get to the mouth of baffin that is compuerta pass to the right. There is only a small gap to shoot the cut because it is not really a pass. Running the shoreline on the west side can also be questionable, a lot of people say there are no rocks on that shoreline but I have seen a few that don't show on any gps. If you have a friend or someone who knows the area follow him one day and log the track into your gps, that is the only safe way to do it. 

The other way to get to the tide guage is go all the way down to the riviera or baffin channel and cut behind the badlands to the tide gauge.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Shot some video in 9 mile Sunday, caught some very good trout and a few reds! Water is real low


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the info tailchaser22!


----------

